

How to work on cool stuff - coglethorpe
http://www.planeterlang.org/en/planet/article/How_to_work_on_cool_stuff/

======
tophat02
I really love hearing advice from people who just "took the risk" and quit
their job. It's one thing to take a risk, but what I want to know is how they
could actually DO it and still, you know, pay the mortgage and pay for food
and such.

Is it just that they accumulate massive savings for just this purpose, or
what?

~~~
jacoblyles
As a single person, $5,000 is 3 months of leisure. That's hardly unatainable.

~~~
apgwoz
he mentioned having a mortgage. Assuming a 300,000 house, 30 year mortgage at
5.7% or so, that's gotta be at least $2300. $5000, won't last more than 1.5
months in that situation.

~~~
jacoblyles
My dad's mortgage payment is less than my rent payment. But I suppose if you
assume living in an overpriced California suburb, then yes, it is hard to do.

------
thamer
Two anecdotes ≠ general rule.

~~~
Silentio
I was thinking the same until I got to the end of the post:

>Don’t worry about building the next Google or making lots of money, because
you’ll probably fail. But the lessons you learn and the connections you make
will be worth it.

The general spirit of the piece is good.

~~~
lut4rp
+1

~~~
eru
FYI: If you want to upvote, just do it. Comments that add value to the
discussion seem to be received much more warmly.

------
iamelgringo
Anyone know if Vimagi got acquired by Facebook, or did Yariv just create a
Vimagi facebook app?

